# من المانيا شركة مرسيدس تنتج اجهزة غاز الاخشاب كوقود للسيارات بدلا عن البنزين والديزل



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ان غلاء اسعار وقود البترول فى القرن الماضي دفع الكثير من الشركات الى البحث عن بديل له حتي يتخطوا الازمات الخاصة بالوقود البترولى 

ومن البدائل 

تحول الاخشاب وخاصة الاخشاب المهملة من بواقى مصانع الاخشاب والاراضي الزراعية 

الى 
وقود بديل للسيارات 

وقد قامت شﻻركة عملاقة مثل مرسيدس بانتاج جهاز حرق الاخشاب وتحويلها الى غاز يستخدم وقود للسيارات 

ومن مزاياه ان هذا الوقود نظيف وغير ملوث للبيئة 

وبعد انتهاء ازمة وقود البترول وانتشار مصانع انتاج الطاقة االكهربية من المفاعلات النووية وهى رخيصة جدا 

لم تعد هناك حاجة الى انتاج مثل تلك الاجهزة 

واصبح مكانها احد المتاحف الخاصة بالسيارات فى المانيا

وهنا فلم فديو لاحد الالمان يشرح انواع السيارات اللتى تستخدم غاز الاخشاب 

والشركات المنتجة لها سواء من المانيا الشرقية او المانيا الغربية خلال القرن الماضي

الرابط 

*Holzgas - Kfz Sonderschau*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml5sDCo11hE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml5sDCo11hE&feature=related
و ان شاء الله تعالى سيتم رفع الصور والفلم لمن لا يستطيع مشاهدته بسبب حجب موقع يتيوب ببلدة

بعض الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مارس 2009)

ان هذا النوع من الوقود يعد من المشروعات الناجحة للشباب ويمكن تسويقه بالقرى خارج المدن الكبرى 

حيث يعد تكلفة البنزين والديزل غالية على اهل تلك القري والمزارع 

بالاضافة الى توفر الوقود وبكثرة هناك 

ويمكن منه تشغيل مولدات الكهرباء وماكينات الري بالماء للمزارع 

ومحطات تدفئة مزارع الفراخ والحيوانات وانتاج البيض مثلا 

الان الى الصور وبعض الشرح لها 

==
http://www.rosehost.info/images/237972zuysso1bejug.png







سيارة ماركة فورد اسكورت انتاج سنة 1977

وهى موديل حديث 
وقد تم تركيب جهاز انتاج غاز وقود الاخشاب 


من شركة مرسيدس  وتاريخ انتاجه سنة 1944  

وتم تركيبها على الاكس الخاصة بسحب المقطورات لتلك السيارة 






==
http://www.rosehost.info/images/n5j3sdu8y1by6lxee9j5.png





صورة من الجانب توضح طريقة تثبيت الجهاز على السيارة الفورد موديل 1977 



==
http://www.rosehost.info/images/fv3upzs0017k7oebaft.png






صورة من الجانب توضح السيارة ماركة فورد اسكورت وعليها جهاز انتاج وقود غاز الاخشاب البديل للبنزين 



==http://www.rosehost.info/images/sdk9ti3xqg73xgwfqfim.png





هنا تشاهد بالصورة الجهاز كاملا المنتج من شركة مرسيدس الالمانية 

علية علامة الشركة 

وهو مركب على حوامل خلف السيارة كما بالصورة 

==
http://www.rosehost.info/images/o09avzvg8cq68sbrwlns.png





هنا تظهر بالصورة علامة مصنع مرسيدس على الفرن والفلتر 


==
http://www.rosehost.info/images/ce6awjwbmtj42w76zeri.png






سيارة جيب امريكاني انتا ج سنة 1946 
وهى انتاج مشترك بين شركة جيب ومرسيدس وتسمى ميني جيب 
وقد تم تركيب جهاز تحضير وقود الاخشاب عليها

ولتلك السيارة 12 غيار لنقل السرعة و قدرة 45 حصان 

و هذا الشوال = الجوال الذي به قطع الاخشاب الذى تراه بالصورة خلف كابينة القيادة 

هو الوقود الاحتياطي للسير بتلك السيارة لمسافة 150 كيلومتر






==
http://www.rosehost.info/images/my7k1mbp8o9r8narzesp.png





سيارة نقل ىمن انتاج المانيا الشرقية مركب خلفها مقطورة انتاج الوقود لتلك الشاحنة 

وتم توصيل خرطوم الامدلد بغاز الاخشاب من المقطورة الى الشاحنة 



==
http://www.rosehost.info/images/u8typnew9o4et3mo39ks.png








===
http://www.rosehost.info/images/8nomux7yz8hnh1m2x7pe.png





موتوسشيكل مركب علية وحدة انتاج وقود غاز الاخشاب اللتى يستخدمه بدل البنزين 

سعه المحرك 1200 CC
قدرة 20 حصان 

==
http://www.rosehost.info/images/30cvcz1z5wxtu9r8saek.png








==
http://www.rosehost.info/images/gae5a9qg3aing24ts58u.png





شاحنة = سيارة نقل 

من انتاج سنة 1947 
سعة 8 سلندر و8 غيار لنقل السرعة 

مركب عليها جهاز انتاج وقود الاخشاب 





==

http://www.rosehost.info/images/uzvv2yqh4sgu81jc18mo.png







==
http://www.rosehost.info/images/vr6o9flvz6jo5qnxrgx9.png





سيارة نقل فاندارا 

انتاج سنة 1926 

من انتاج شركة ايفا 

المحرك سعة 1500 CC

بقدرة 20 حصان وتعمل بوقود غاز الاخشاب المثبت خلف مقصورة القيادة




===
http://www.rosehost.info/images/rjgv1zbog4ozhuwqwz2d.png








===
http://www.rosehost.info/images/deqn9vflqk193ivgifh.png






سيارة نقل بليتز انتاج سنة 1939

بقدرة 45 حصان قد تم استخدامها فى الحرب العالمية وجهاز انتاج وقود غاز الاخشاب مثبت عليها 

سعه المحرك لها 3600 CC



====




===







===










==










==


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مارس 2009)

http://www.rosehost.info/images/9g3abxljgbw2dimmw7pu.png
http://www.rosehost.info/images/9g3abxljgbw2dimmw7pu.png






´´

==

http://www.rosehost.info/images/x5fziwvuzfhyx6l3vtwd.png









==
http://www.rosehost.info/images/akcm2utg9co4rmhk4prj.png







==

http://www.rosehost.info/images/z9ir2ztqgi1y3z5nkahz.png









جرار زراعى = محراث زراعى 

سنة الصنع 1943

وهو يعمل بثلاثة انواع من الوقود 
1= البنزين 
2= الديزل 
3= غاز الاخشاب 

وفهو يدار الاول عند التشغيل بالبنزين ثم يتم التحويل الى الديزل او غاز الاخشاب






===

http://www.rosehost.info/images/uludbgstcq9pf9z39hh8.png















=========

http://www.rosehost.info/images/iuj08xkaissqpe788z4.png

















========
http://www.rosehost.info/images/0dgg9g28qjvdizdm3jdd.png



























=========
http://www.rosehost.info/images/r9ul9d2bzruhz4wg9p5.png










محراث زراعى صغير 

سعه 550 CC

يعمل بوقود الاخشاب 


بقدرة 6 حصان 











==========

http://www.rosehost.info/images/0cefxwnlxn1qwipaeuc.png








سيارة اوبل موديل كابيتين 

سنة الصنع 1939

6 سلندر

محرك سعه 2500 CC

بقدرة 36 حصان 

تعمل بغاز الاخشاب 


======
http://www.rosehost.info/images/w06y3jtpkc6wqvquks2.png










=====








========


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مارس 2009)

هذا الموضوع حصرى بهذا المنتدى 

حتى لاياتى احمق ويدعى اننى انقل الموضوعات 

فكل ماهو موجود هنا مجهود شخصي لا انتظر منه شكر احد الا ان ينتشر العلم الى عامة الناس اللتى لا تعلمه 

وكل موضوعاتى بالمنتدى هنا وبالمنتديات الاخرى هى لوجه الله تعالى من اراد ان ينقلها باسمه فله هذا ولايحتاج الى ان يسألني عند نقلها 

فالعلم لله تعالي


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مارس 2009)

*BR Faszination Wissen Thema Holzgas*


نشرة اخبار من المانيا http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rHS9tD3BSs&feature=related



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rHS9tD3BSs&feature=related



شخص حول مصنعه ومولدات الكهرباء وسيارته النقل الى العمل بوقود غاز الاخشاب 

فهو انظف للبيئة وارخص من الوقود البترولي




روابط التنحميل 
________ __________ ____ ______________ ____ ______ ______________ __________ ________________ ______________ ________________.flv - 15.18MB

[URL=http://www.zshare.net/video/57447231c4ad9613/]________ __________ ____ ______________ ____ ______ ______________ __________ ________________ ______________ ________________.flv - 15.18MB[/URL]
http://www.zshare.net/video/57447231c4ad9613/

http://www.zshare.net/video/57447231c4ad9613/
http://www.zshare.net/video/57447231c4ad9613/


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مارس 2009)

______ ______________ ________ ________________ ____ ______________ .wmv - 21.04MB

http://www.zshare.net/video/5744402907f8a9ba/

http://www.zshare.net/video/5744402907f8a9ba/


الفديو مرفوع علي مواقع غير محجوبة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مارس 2009)

http://www.zshare.net/video/5744402907f8a9ba/

http://www.zshare.net/video/5744402907f8a9ba/


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 مارس 2009)

رابط


----------

